# Russian tattoo artists in dubai



## 532770 (May 21, 2014)

hi ^___^ does anyone know any Russian tattoo artists here I can get in contact with and maybe the cost ? I need a good talent for my tattoo


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You will find that tattoo parlours are illegal in the UAE.

Having them isn't but you won't find anyone legally doing it here.


----------



## 532770 (May 21, 2014)

oh I know that that's why I am asking here and not googling around for a tattoo shop


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so you are asking where to find something illegal on a public forum?

nice work!

why do they have to be Russian?


----------



## 532770 (May 21, 2014)

vantage said:


> so you are asking where to find something illegal on a public forum?
> 
> nice work!
> 
> why do they have to be Russian?


its a preference that's all and second many people post this here its just that those posts where from like 1-3 years back -____-


----------



## scrappydoo (May 20, 2014)

hibyehi said:


> its a preference that's all and second many people post this here its just that those posts where from like 1-3 years back -____-


If you are into inking, surely you have loads of mates who are into it and will have come across the underground inking scene. To ask publicly about an illegal activity is rather odd - bit like asking where the nearest knocking shop is. If you have a particular thing you are into, you make discrete enquiries, off the internet.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

My advise book a cheap flight to Goa with air arabia, stay in calagunte and take a look at the excellent India tattoo places. Holiday, fantastic ink and cheap to boot.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The BEST tattoo artists here are Filipino! There are two guys in particular who are outstanding! But I'm keeping my contacts to myself.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

hibyehi said:


> hi ^___^ does anyone know any Russian tattoo artists here I can get in contact with and maybe the cost ? I need a good talent for my tattoo


BTW for cost, flight to Goa get it in sale for around 900aed. I had a shoulder/ half sleeve. Took 15 hours and cost around 1500aed, loads of cheap accomodation around there and dirt cheap to eat/drink.


----------



## 532770 (May 21, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> The BEST tattoo artists here are Filipino! There are two guys in particular who are outstanding! But I'm keeping my contacts to myself.


Why !??? I mean I can understand why but I really need a good tattoo artist....


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I am afraid to ask why an American dude wants to have a Russian Tattoo!

I mean, are you really that into Putin? He is supposed to be a hero for leftist, liberal anti Islamic Brotherhood people in the Arab world.....

Unless, it is for a Russian girl in Dubai?


Look, it is your life and preferences, I personally hate tattoos, never understood the point, rather attention seeking, or I'm as hollow from the inside as much as my arm is full of ink....

Do you want to do something you gonna regret later on?

Ok, my ink artist is telling me to stop typing while he's jotting Justin Beiber's face


----------



## 532770 (May 21, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> I am afraid to ask why an American dude wants to have a Russian Tattoo!
> 
> I mean, are you really that into Putin? He is supposed to be a hero for leftist, liberal anti Islamic Brotherhood people in the Arab world.....
> 
> ...


I am not wanting a Russian tattoo ! I want a Russian tattoo artist to do my tattoo and second I am american because I lived in america my whole life etc.. But originally I am Russian and this is why I have a favor for Russian artist makes it also easier to talk about what I want in my own language. And your view of tattoos is not same as mine so that's another story...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> The BEST tattoo artists here are Filipino! There are two guys in particular who are outstanding! But I'm keeping my contacts to myself.


Sharing is caring


----------



## 532770 (May 21, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> Sharing is caring


exactly !!


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Hint - try facebook


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Yorki said:


> Hint - try facebook


Just have. Some decent grey scale sleeves, a couple very impressive and then a lot of horrendous line work on some basic pieces. Does not compute.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Doesn't really contribute to the thread but was just having a search around. Don't really go for grey scale or realist that much but this is stunning work. Light years ahead of anyone you'll find here.


----------



## MKeil52 (Jun 2, 2014)

I would like to know also, my girlfriend had a number but it is in her old phone which she can't find anymore. She has been in Dubai for 20 years and there are not many around. I did Google a couple in Dubai for what it is worth.


----------

